# Getting started



## soggysandwich

Hey guys, im new to the whole bowfishing/archery in general. I really want to get started though. I'm looking to get the pse kingfisher, this any good? Then maybe later on, if i like it, i would like to get the ams retriever reel, does this work with the kingfisher? also, say i want to practice target shooting in the winter before the ice melts, which type of arrows should i use so that its not to different when i switch to the fishing ones?

Thanks


----------



## carp_killer

soggy first off welcome to the fun addicting and expensive world of bowfishing. for bowfishing you dont need a good bow neccasarily just one that works to start with. pse kingfisher would be an ok bow but would reccomend you look at a used oneida instead. what is your budget for this? for arrows get yellow jacket shafts with piranha tips or shure shot penatrator tips. for practicing just unscrew the tip a little so the barbs swing free or you can buy a target arrow that innerloc makes. i do not reccomend buying a AMS reel they are nothing but problems (right rednek :lol: ) hand wrap reels are to slow and i feel you lose arrows because of them. what i would get is a good real seat and a muzzy or zebco hawg seeker spincast reel then spool it with 200lb fast flight. any other questions feel free to ask. also to buy this stuff i reccomend www.bowfishingextreme.com fast shipping and great customer service


----------



## soggysandwich

i wanted to keep everything under 200$. thats why i was looking at the kingfisher. its a complete kit for about 150$ and i could always swap out the hand wrap with a reel. can you use spinning reals?


----------



## rednek

yea dont get the ams reel. my buddies tend to push me off the boat for swearin to much at that stupid bottle. :lol:

yea that setup will work great. i had a hand wrap for a few years and never had a problem with them. but once you start playin with the bowfishin reels and all the fancy stuff its hard to go back to the hand raps. spinning reels dont work the bail flips over to easy from the vibration of the bow. i also learned that the hard way


----------



## soggysandwich

ok, i just liked the ams reel cause you dont have to worry about pushing any buttons to release the line out.


----------



## blhunter3

I use the AMS reel and I don't see any problems with it, other then some rope burn.


----------



## blhunter3

soggy, where are you from?


----------



## soggysandwich

the only thing i dont like about the ams reel is the price. I'm from northern IL


----------



## rednek

> soggysandwich Posted: Thu Dec 04, 2008 9:04 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ok, i just liked the ams reel cause you dont have to worry about pushing any buttons to release the line out.


there awsome when they are workin right, i used three different bottles and have a buddy that had one and all of them never work right. everytime i would reel in the line, the line would go and get snag in the roller and would never go in the bottle, my buddies would always knot up. wich is tollerabale in the day time when you can see, but at night you cant see it stinks tryin to fix it. i thought remembering to pushin the button was goin to be a pain too, but its not that bad. the arrow pops off the bow string if you forget, so you dont get a snap back or lose arrows. (remember that trapper :lol: ) im not tryin to tell you what to buy, you might get a ams reel that doesnt have the same problems mine did, if mine never had the problems i would still be useing the ams reel. but i got sick of mine and went to other side, i got a muzzy reel and it works great, and not that bad in price.


----------



## blhunter3

I have never had a problem with my AMS reel.


----------



## soggysandwich

rednek said:


> soggysandwich Posted: Thu Dec 04, 2008 9:04 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ok, i just liked the ams reel cause you dont have to worry about pushing any buttons to release the line out.
> 
> 
> 
> there awsome when they are workin right, i used three different bottles and have a buddy that had one and all of them never work right. everytime i would reel in the line, the line would go and get snag in the roller and would never go in the bottle, my buddies would always knot up. wich is tollerabale in the day time when you can see, but at night you cant see it stinks tryin to fix it. i thought remembering to pushin the button was goin to be a pain too, but its not that bad. the arrow pops off the bow string if you forget, so you dont get a snap back or lose arrows. (remember that trapper :lol: ) im not tryin to tell you what to buy, you might get a ams reel that doesnt have the same problems mine did, if mine never had the problems i would still be useing the ams reel. but i got sick of mine and went to other side, i got a muzzy reel and it works great, and not that bad in price.
Click to expand...

i main reason i was looking at the ams was because i thought thats what every one used and they look pretty cool. but id use a spinncast reel cause they are a lot cheaper than the ams


----------



## carp_killer

top reasons to not shoot a bottle real
line falls out of bottle
bottle falls off
line doesnt want to go into bottle
have to set bow down to fight fish
knots in the line
etc
most beginners are shooting bottles but the people that bowfish alot are shooting spincast. the cost will be about the same by the time you buy a real seat reel and line. the bottle would be all you would have to buy. like said before the arrow pops off the string if you dont push the button unless you have safety slides (waste of money even with a bottle real). also with a spincast you can shoot further and into deeper water since the line is thinner so therefore less resistance on water and air.

bow $100
cajun real seat $20
FF line $10
yellow jacket arrow with piranha point x2 $22
zebco hawg seeker real $25
fish hook rest $15
total $192


----------



## rednek

it still pops off with a saftey slide, you just cant have any slack in the line. i would *STRONGLY* suggest having them. i have seen bad things from not havin them.


----------



## carp_killer

you must have a longer draw length then me then cause it dont for me. i have had 2 snapbacks without slides and 3 with them i will say they hurt less with the slides. havent had a single snapback with the spinner though just ams and hand reels. i have had lots of problems with safety slides busting.


----------



## rednek

i will have to show ya. but if you reel all the line in where the slide is straight above the reel it wont stay on the bow string if the botton isnt pushed. yea i shouldnt laugh but me and alex took steve out and he had the arrow fling back at him. the arrow missed him but the line left a mark from the tip of his nose to his forehead. :lol: i think alex has a pic of it somewhere.


----------



## weasle414

Go to a pawn shop or look on craigslist.com like I did to buy a used compound. Trapper_2 made a list... I've got a better one...

Bow - $60
home-made reel seat made from a broken fishing pole, a bolt and gorilla glue - $4 for glue and bolt
Remington musky line - $2 on sale at a local sport shop
2 yellow jackets with pirana points - $22 (gotta agree with him somewhere...)
Zebco Rhino RC-2 - $20
Epoxy rest - $5
Unforgotten memories of pushing AMS Retriever users out of the boat - priceless

Total: $113

And heck, I saw 4 bows on CL today for $30 or less... They'd all work perfect for shooting carp!


----------



## carp_killer

alex forgot one thing in his list for the real seat and the line he uses.

the 2 people that he pushes in have to listen to him complain about that line breaking and tangling while shooting. and then his bad luck weres off on you. :lol:

and alex i had a spinner and you still pushed me in


----------



## rednek

> trapper_2 Posted: Wed Dec 10, 2008 9:36 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> alex forgot one thing in his list for the real seat and the line he uses.
> 
> the 2 people that he pushes in have to listen to him complain about that line breaking and tangling while shooting. and then his bad luck weres off on you.
> 
> and alex i had a spinner and you still pushed me in


i think he got as ****** off as i did to my bottle as he did to that real and line the only difference is he takes his anger out by pushin us off the boat. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

:rollin:

sorry for stealing your thread soggy


----------



## soggysandwich

trapper_2 said:


> top reasons to not shoot a bottle real
> line falls out of bottle
> bottle falls off
> line doesnt want to go into bottle
> have to set bow down to fight fish
> knots in the line
> etc
> most beginners are shooting bottles but the people that bowfish alot are shooting spincast. the cost will be about the same by the time you buy a real seat reel and line. the bottle would be all you would have to buy. like said before the arrow pops off the string if you dont push the button unless you have safety slides (waste of money even with a bottle real). also with a spincast you can shoot further and into deeper water since the line is thinner so therefore less resistance on water and air.
> 
> bow $100
> cajun real seat $20
> FF line $10
> yellow jacket arrow with piranha point x2 $22
> zebco hawg seeker real $25
> fish hook rest $15
> total $192


2 questions. 1) where do you see the bow for 100$ i only see a 110$ one.
2) where do you get 2 yellow jacket arrows and points for 22$ i looked at complete arrows and only yellow jacket were the upgrade things and then i tried making my own but it came out to like 40 bucks for 2

P.S. dont worry about the thread stealing


----------



## soggysandwich

opps i was looking at the arrows with the shipping included. but even still when i add the safety slides they its 28$ for 2

and i dont see the zebco real your talking about all i see is the zebco 808


----------



## bowcarp

one thing to look into if your deciding between a spinner or a retriever a spinner is not as durable as a retriever have a spare or a couple of spares if you go spinner I'd recommend 200# fastflite and spray the the line down with silicon helps it feed out of the reel , I use retrivers , have one that is close to 20 years old have replaced a few parts but still going strong but did pick up 2 synergys a few weeks back I'm going to try just for fun , I dont really care what others shoot but a retriever will last a long long time , as far as the rest yup yellowjackets are a heck of a good arrow some bows like them some dont my oneida shots them great my martin doesnt likes the white fiberglass as far as points muzzy, muzzy sureshot, cajun (basically a muzzy) all good and proven fish killers on the muzzy and the cajun use a pliers pinch the barbs down close to the shaft but leave them so they'll still swing free punches a smaller hole reduces pull offs , as far as slides or tying to the back personal choice I do both , but even I agree slides are safer just have extra bumpers with they will break if you yank on the line to much pulling the arrow out of the weeds or mud to much , find out what works for you and remember this is fun experiment and enjoy :beer:


----------



## e.joe

soggysandwich said:


> the only thing i dont like about the ams reel is the price. I'm from northern IL


For lots of info on bowfishing N. Illinois, c/o our club site at www.illinoisbowfishing.net soggy. We are a 100% free club and do lots of bowfishing in the chain area, especially grass lake. We post alot in the bowfishing/BAI section at www.chicagolandfishing.com .


----------



## carp_killer

im just saying you can get a good used bow for around 100. i buy all of my stuff from bowfishing extreme scott is a great guy to deal with. dont mess with the slides is my opinion but... the real i bought at fleetfarm on sale for $20 and its got a beeper even  as far as durability goes just pull the pins out of your spinner and put stainless steal ones in its pretty easy to do just pull the original ones out and cut 3/32 i think it is, stainless steal rod the same length put some epoxy on it and push it in.


----------



## weasle414

If you replace pickup pins, though, don't accidentally glue them right to the spinner its self or they won't go back in when you press the button. That'd be one mistake anybody only has to make once. :lol:


----------



## bowcarp

weasle414 said:


> If you replace pickup pins, though, don't accidentally glue them right to the spinner its self or they won't go back in when you press the button. That'd be one mistake anybody only has to make once. :lol:


that would suck I,m a retriever fan but I'am working on 2 synergys I picked up and I'am in the process of working them over in the spirit of open mindness I'am gonna give them a try

Trapper2 what size stainless you using to replace the stock pins ?


----------



## soggysandwich

trapper_2 said:


> im just saying you can get a good used bow for around 100. i buy all of my stuff from bowfishing extreme scott is a great guy to deal with. dont mess with the slides is my opinion but... the real i bought at fleetfarm on sale for $20 and its got a beeper even  as far as durability goes just pull the pins out of your spinner and put stainless steal ones in its pretty easy to do just pull the original ones out and cut 3/32 i think it is, stainless steal rod the same length put some epoxy on it and push it in.


What do you use instead of the slides?


----------



## bowcarp

tie to the back E-joe link to the IBF has a how to section that is the way I do it


----------



## carp_killer

3/32 not sure what the synergys need though


----------



## soggysandwich

bowcarp said:


> tie to the back E-joe link to the IBF has a how to section that is the way I do it


I thought you werent suppose to do that cause of snap backs or something? I'm not really sure I am new to bowfishing


----------



## weasle414

I've had more, snapbacks by tying slides on as I have with tying to the back. The biggest issue is the slack from the slides and retriever combo. The retriever won't hold the line in on its own so if the bow is pointed down the line gets let out. When the line gets let out and the slide is in the very front it can wrap up on the handle for the retriever and not only snap back at you, but break parts off your bow and retriever.

People who say you shouldn't tie to the back aren't using the right bow for bowfishing, imo. They're using standard compounds with those stupid cables that are right in front of your string.

I, along with Trapper, use an Oneida which is like a compound with recurve limbs. No cables for the line to catch on. Plus I use an epoxy rest so there's nothing to catch on there. Even before I used the Oneida I never had the line catch on my cables of my old PSE, though.

I can remember one time in particular where I was shooting my spincast for a while and decided to switch to my retriever just for S&G's. 3rd shot that day the line got wrapped around the bottle and when I shot my bottle went with it. Since the line was in said bottle it didn't want to go both ways... Apparently it wanted to stay with the bottle. The arrow went out about 5' and came right back. If I wasn't wearing my shatterproof polarized glassed I'd be missing an eye. The nock hit me in the right eye and shattered. It also did a good number on my glasses, but it'd would've been way worse if I was wearing my cheap glasses. So after that shot I cut the arrow off the line, unbolted my retriever and put my spinner back on with the arrow tied to the back. Haven't had a single snapback since.

A few weeks after that, Rednek and I had a first-time bowfisher out with us and he decided he didn't want to tie the arrow to the back of the arrow. Again, the arrow went out about 5', line was drooping down and caught his reel. He was lucky, though. The line snapped and all I had to do was try pulling it out of a submerged log about 50' behind where he aimed. He got a nice little scar on his face from the line coming back, though. Look right above the nose on the middle guy in this pick. Minor damage, but if the line wasn't cheap he would've been in the hospital.


----------



## soggysandwich

ok i see. im planning on getting a pse recurve not a compound, so yeah. where do you put the line when you tie it to the back? on the guide or do you just let it hang? also for my first bow i was just going to get a kit that has a hand real, how are those with snap backs?


----------



## soggysandwich

also what type of sunglasses do you use? i was looking to get a pair to christmas as well. might as well kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## weasle414

soggysandwich said:


> ok i see. im planning on getting a pse recurve not a compound, so yeah. where do you put the line when you tie it to the back? on the guide or do you just let it hang? also for my first bow i was just going to get a kit that has a hand real, how are those with snap backs?


A recurve should be fine for no snapbacks. I made a rest using epoxy putty, when I was forming it I used retriever line (it's thicker than the stuff I use in my spinner) and pressed it in under the arrow. So basically there's a slot that it sits in. The hand reels are alright, but if you get one, try to find a shoot-through style. The kid that got the face-full of line was using a hand wrap reel when that happened... They're slow and effect the flight with farther shots, but they do work to start with.

[quotealso what type of sunglasses do you use? i was looking to get a pair to christmas as well. might as well kill 2 birds with one stone.[/quote]

My only pair that I have now are some cheap $10 *polarized* glasses from Wal-Mart. Before I had some that I had found at a lake access. They were the nice shatter-proof ones. Can't remember what brand or where someone would've gotten them but to start you could get by with a cheap wally-world pair. If you're looking for a nice and expensive pair you can get Oakleys or Cabelas brand. They're both really nice, but will end up at the bottom of the lake in no time. Expensive glasses ALWAYS fall off. I think it's a rule or something that they can't last longer than 3 times out, lol.


----------



## soggysandwich

weasle414 said:


> soggysandwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i see. im planning on getting a pse recurve not a compound, so yeah. where do you put the line when you tie it to the back? on the guide or do you just let it hang? also for my first bow i was just going to get a kit that has a hand real, how are those with snap backs?
> 
> 
> 
> A recurve should be fine for no snapbacks. I made a rest using epoxy putty, when I was forming it I used retriever line (it's thicker than the stuff I use in my spinner) and pressed it in under the arrow. So basically there's a slot that it sits in. The hand reels are alright, but if you get one, try to find a shoot-through style. The kid that got the face-full of line was using a hand wrap reel when that happened... They're slow and effect the flight with farther shots, but they do work to start with.
> 
> [quotealso what type of sunglasses do you use? i was looking to get a pair to christmas as well. might as well kill 2 birds with one stone.
Click to expand...

My only pair that I have now are some cheap $10 *polarized* glasses from Wal-Mart. Before I had some that I had found at a lake access. They were the nice shatter-proof ones. Can't remember what brand or where someone would've gotten them but to start you could get by with a cheap wally-world pair. If you're looking for a nice and expensive pair you can get Oakleys or Cabelas brand. They're both really nice, but will end up at the bottom of the lake in no time. Expensive glasses ALWAYS fall off. I think it's a rule or something that they can't last longer than 3 times out, lol.[/quote]

I was looking to get his bow kit. 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

as far as the glasses, thanks. yeah im not one to get 100$ glasses ill prob keep it around 25$


----------



## rednek

i took a couple of pics of what i was tryin to explain about the slides and that they pop off if you forget about pushin the button. if you reel in all the line like in the first pic you wont have any problems with slack and the string gettin caught in anything and also when the arrow is pulled back the slide gets stoped by the tip and little bit of string is let out. this way if you forget to push the button the arrow pops off. i know every body has there own style of shootin but i have never had a problem doin this way. to me the less slack in the line the better chance you never have a snap back.

ohhh and alex thats still my favorite pic. 2 hicks train a newb :lol:


----------



## soggysandwich

ok i see what you mean about keeping the line tight. But how does it just pop off? Does the stopper on the back of the arrow just break off or something?


----------



## rednek

the nock pops off the bow string, the arrow will just fall off. nothin should break.


----------



## weasle414

But that trick is harder for those like me who have stubby arms, lol.


----------



## soggysandwich

Thanks for all the help guys. Now I just can't wait till christmas to get the bow and then spring/summer to use it and get me some carp!!!!


----------



## weasle414

Watch out now. It won't be long before you're back asking how to upgrade your bow and whatnot. Shortly after that you'll be back asking what kind of boat to get, what to build a platform out of, what kind of lights to use and what generators are best, lol. It doesn't ever take long to get addicted to this sport! It took 1 hour on the lake before I turned my dad into a lifer. Now he's been keeping me updated on where all the big carp are out in Wyoming and he wants me to go out there this summer and shoot some beastly fish with him!


----------



## soggysandwich

Haha yeah. Prob wont be getting a boat, I have been asking for one for bass fishing for a while now. Haha. But upgrades most likely...


----------



## rednek

yea this sport tends to do that. i got really hooked back in the spring. i have always shot them but as much as this year. didnt we go like every day alex :lol: but hopefully were not done yet, like to get out with brady a couple times on the river.


----------



## soggysandwich

Well got the bow for christmas. Im really excited, I cant wait to shoot it. Im thinking of going to the store and getting some cheap arrow to target pratice in my back yard during the winter.


----------



## carp_killer

why wait go sut a hole in the ice and shoot some fish or find open water and the fish will be there


----------



## j-poo

im not sure what kind of bow you are looking for but i have found some cheap recurves at http://www.archerysupplyshop.com/Recurve_bows.php. my problem is im a lefty so i have to do a lot of looking to find a bow and i have to do a lot of hard looking to find a deal.


----------



## soggysandwich

trapper_2 said:


> why wait go sut a hole in the ice and shoot some fish or find open water and the fish will be there


haha you're crazy


----------



## carp_killer

nope there can be some great bowfishing this time of year if you can find the fish


----------



## bowcarp

soggysandwich said:


> trapper_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why wait go sut a hole in the ice and shoot some fish or find open water and the fish will be there
> 
> 
> 
> haha you're crazy
Click to expand...

sounds crazy but its not 

http://www.theoldmudshark.com/index.php ... 52#msg9452

these guys have done it


----------



## soggysandwich

thats nuts, dont think ill be doing that in the near future


----------



## weasle414

You're really missing out on this whole winter bowfishing thing! I'd give it a shot, if I were you.


----------



## soggysandwich

weasle414 said:


> You're really missing out on this whole winter bowfishing thing! I'd give it a shot, if I were you.


really? how do i go about doing this? if i just drill a hole how do i know the fish will be there?


----------



## rednek

try the river, we went today again and saw a few hundred today.


----------



## weasle414

The river shooting will be hard if you don't have a good boat and a truck with 4x4 to get the boat in and out with. But there's always still the option of shooting through the ice. Find a shallow spot where there might be carp and sit in a dark house. Chisel out a hole like you would if you were spearing northerns and just shoot the carp through the hole. I know on a certain "NoTell" lake where I shoot they sit in huge numbers by a spot where there's flowing water. Try finding a stream inlet or outlet to sit near and hope for the best! Or talk to people with fish houses and dark houses out and see if they've been seeing any carp around. :beer:


----------



## soggysandwich

well see, i dont have a boat, fishing hut or dark house so, not to sure about that. I went target shooting in my backyard today, just made a target out of a box and old wrapping paper. Got my aim down pretty good, just shooting a little high, but practice will help that. Now I know some things i need to get, target arrows (bend a barb on the fishing one), arm guard, and some gloves or something, my fingers where hurting after about a dozen shots so i found some gloves but I'm going to get others. You guys have any suggestions about what kind of gloves to get? and what type of arrows?


----------



## soggysandwich

ugh, i was just missing with my bow and noticed that the roller rest is bent. Great, already bent after the first time using it. Im going to see if i can bend it back.


----------



## carp_killer

you dont need an arm guard learn proper form and you wont get your rist slapped. as far as gloves dont even mess with them take your bow to a bow shop and for like $5 you can get no glovs put on which are the best thing for bowfishing gloves. gloves are a pain they get wet and slippery and then cant get a good grip on your string. for arrows get piranhas on yellowjacket shafts you can shoot them at a target and they wont break or bend or if you really want innerloc makes a target arrow. you will want to practice with a fiberglass arrow so its fairly close to when your shooting at a fish and when your shooting in the water aim at your fish were you think you should be and then drop a foot or so below that then shoot. another good way to practice is sink pop bottles under water then you have the realistic shooting in the water you will need to do. and besides that it can be a ton of fun when you get 2 or 3 guys doing it have one person shoot and move it around and then you can shoot at it moving like a real fish. and you can really destroy them after a few hundred shots into them right rednek and weasle :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

trapper, your talking like a pro, but yet how many times did you miss the other day? 8)


----------



## carp_killer

who was it that couldnt even see the fish? :lol: i hadnt shot that bow for over 4 monthe either and 30lbs dont cut it in that deep of water. im going back with a 65lb bow tommorow and then we can count the fish hit not missed :wink: also going to shoot threw the ice on a different lake for bullheads if there thick ill call ya and you can come try


----------



## blhunter3

Sounds good, I will keep track of your misses and hits.


----------



## carp_killer

ya gunna take um off my arrow to? :lol:


----------



## blhunter3

You won't hit anything anyways. Hey, wanna go snowmobiling on BL after bowfishing?


----------



## soggysandwich

trapper_2 said:


> you dont need an arm guard learn proper form and you wont get your rist slapped. as far as gloves dont even mess with them take your bow to a bow shop and for like $5 you can get no glovs put on which are the best thing for bowfishing gloves. gloves are a pain they get wet and slippery and then cant get a good grip on your string. for arrows get piranhas on yellowjacket shafts you can shoot them at a target and they wont break or bend or if you really want innerloc makes a target arrow. you will want to practice with a fiberglass arrow so its fairly close to when your shooting at a fish and when your shooting in the water aim at your fish were you think you should be and then drop a foot or so below that then shoot. another good way to practice is sink pop bottles under water then you have the realistic shooting in the water you will need to do. and besides that it can be a ton of fun when you get 2 or 3 guys doing it have one person shoot and move it around and then you can shoot at it moving like a real fish. and you can really destroy them after a few hundred shots into them right rednek and weasle :lol:


ok, i was looking at those no gloves before. but for the arrows wouldn't they barbs bend if they go into the target?


----------



## weasle414

Screw the no-gloves, just get some mechanics gloves with leather fingers and palms. They come in real handy when you get your arrow stuck in muck, logs and plant roots. I've also gotten cut from the line not wearing gloves, too. Plus if you ever plan on shooting gar, you'll have to have leather gloves or your hands will be bleeding after the first fish.

And the shooting high thing... You'll really want to fix that. If you're shooting too high without the target being submerged in water you'll never hit anything that is in the water. If you can get your aim to be hitting a little lower than the bulls-eye you'll be much better off.



> it can be a ton of fun when you get 2 or 3 guys doing it have one person shoot and move it around and then you can shoot at it moving like a real fish. and you can really destroy them after a few hundred shots into them right rednek and weasle


Oh heck yes! That's the best way! It adds realism and confidence  Just don't get your lines tangled and crossed inside the bottle you're shooting at... Right Trapper and Rednek :lol:


----------



## soggysandwich

yeah i was thinking about get the no gloves or the mechanics gloves, funny that you both said something about them. for the aiming high thing im going to practice some more, that was like my first time ever shooting a bow.


----------



## rednek

yea we could hit that bottle 95% of the time but when a 30lb carp comes in we miss. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer

blhunter3 said:


> You won't hit anything anyways. Hey, wanna go snowmobiling on BL after bowfishing?


 without a fish house sure then we can just skip across the water not sink :lol:


----------



## weasle414

rednek said:


> yea we could hit that bottle 95% of the time but when a 30lb carp comes in we miss. :lol:


Or that 40+ lb beast sitting 5' in front of me broadside and not even moving.... :crybaby:


----------



## carp_killer

ya that was just sad and you didnt even say nothing until you shot so we couldnt even try or he would of been in the boat for sure but then again i missed one with its back out of the water that day to


----------



## rednek

yea i remember that :lol: alex seems to do that alot. never tells you about the fish till afterwards.


----------



## carp_killer

i got to see it but not long enough to get a shot off. o god i want summer to hurry up so the good times can begin. and im killina buff this year :x


----------



## blhunter3

If you want a buff make a trip out to ND.


----------



## rednek

that or come to bowbenders with us


----------



## blhunter3

First trapper will have to get a job to pay for all of this stuff.


----------



## soggysandwich

your telling me, i cant wait for summer to use my new setup


----------



## carp_killer

i got the money to pay for all of it already just gotta buy it.


----------



## blhunter3

Well start buying then.


----------



## rednek

no kiddin jake :lol: hurry up with the rest of the pics while your at it


----------



## carp_killer

im cheap. im waiting for stuff to go on sale or it gets to the point were i need it before i can do anything else


----------



## weasle414

Buy now before snow starts to melt and bowfishing equipment costs start to sky rocket!!


----------



## soggysandwich

well, got some bad news. The nock on one of my arrows broke. I was shooting in the back yard again and i barely missed the target and the deflected weird and the nock broke. Stinks cause i just took the barbs out of the that arrow to make it a target only arrow and now i cant even use it. i think im just going to stop shooting in the back yard. got a question though, how do you install a nock? do you have to glue it or something?


----------



## rednek

yea just take the broken one off and glue on a new one. alex breaks them all the time so he is an expert on puttin on nocks :lol:


----------



## weasle414

Yeah you can pick up a pack of new nocks and some nock glue at anyplace that has archery equipment (or in Redneks bow case  ).

All you have to do is get the chunks of the old nock off, sand it down just a little to get rid of the old glue and rough up the surface a bit and glue the new one on. Make sure you get the right size nock for your arrow and one where the string won't be too loose or too tight as this will effect how the arrows fly.

If it's too tight, the arrow could fly a little funny when you release. It's not usually that big of a deal with bowfishing since it's all so close, but I have had a couple misses because I had poor release form and a nock that just didn't want to let go of the string.

On the other hand, if the nock is too loose, the arrow will drop off when you get to full draw sometimes and that can cause a lot of messes. It can blow up your string, your cables or even the limbs of the bow if you release without having the arrow on. It can also hurt like **** if that string goes out and catches you in the face, arm or in my case the um...  yeah... Bottom half of the string came flying down pretty quick on my private parts when I broke my string a couple years back.. No permenant damage, but it was the most god awful pain for the next hour or so.

Needless to say, if I can't find a nock that fits perfect I go a little on the tight side, lol.


----------

